# SIM 180 vs Porsche 997 Carrera.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Still out in the USA currently, enjoying the fine weather but taking it easy today so thought I would get this write-up completed............:thumb:

A week or so before the trip to the USA and after having completed this on the Saturday:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182525

I headed back over to my old neck of the woods out in the country to work on a lovely Porsche 997 Carrera...........:car:

I knew very little about the car having not seen it before the detail but the owner was friends with Ray who's BMW I had done the day before, not only that but Ian, who owns the Porsche also might have something to do with the unit I borrow........:thumb:

So bright and early on Sunday morning I arrived to a lovely house in the middle of no-where with some serious metal in a few garages, with the option to detail the Porsche in various barns, I opted for the one down the bottom of the garden and the Porsche looked as follows:

















































































































































As you can see the car was a 2008 model IIRC and it was in great condition, low mileage and looked like it didn't need too much attention, as always though I would find plenty to keep my busy with during the day, so on with the detail............:buffer:

*The Detail Process:*

Jules I am afraid in this instance was working again so I would be flying solo, no problem but with no time to loose onto the detail...........:detailer:

The wheels as you can see from the first pics looked in great condition but as always I wanted to get them off the car, so time to get them off and onto the RimMat, rinsing first:










This was then rinsed:










I then used some Bilberry Wheel Cleaner:










This was aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










I then used a Detailer Brush for some smaller areas:










I then applied some Tardis to a few areas:










Some more Bilberry Wheel Cleaner on the wheels fronts:










Detailer Brush used again:










After a quick rinse this left the following:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then sealed the wheel with some Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










At this point I had a new friend for the day:










Or so I thought, I think he was more interested in my mat than me:










This was buffed off with a Microfibre Cloth:










While each wheel was off I attended to the arches, this is where things started to get time consuming, Driver's Front Arch:










This was rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Smaller areas attended too with the AG Wheel Brush:



















After a rinse it was clear to see the amount of tar on the arch, this was also visible in other areas on the car after a closer inspection so I applied some AS Tardis:










AS Tardis doing it's thing:



















And after a quick wipe down with a microfibre cloth:



















This was repeated on the other wheels and arches and after a chat with Ian it was clear the car had been driven down a freshly tarmaced road as it was everywhere, I wasn't sure I had enough AS Tardis on me to do the job..............:doublesho

Driver's Rear Arch - Before:



















Even after a clean the amount of tar was evident:










And the exhaust box is always one of the worst areas:










Some AS Tardis and a Microfibre Cloth later:



















The above took some time on the car but after all wheels and arches had been done the car looked as follows:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.










The car was rinsed:










Then foamed:










While the foam was dwelling I went around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attending to some specific areas - Door Shuts, Spoiler, Petrol Cap:
































































Then the car was rinsed and foamed again, then into the wash bucket with a Lambswool Wash Mitt and washed a few panels:



















Then into the rinse bucket:










This was repeated all over the car and then I rinsed the car, leaving the following:










I then lost my power on the camera battery for a while....................:wall:

Usual process here missed but I clayed the car with some Elite Fine Poly Clay using some Megs Last Touch as lube, then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car and dried it with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel..........:thumb:

As stated earlier on it was then time for some more AS Tardis on the lower areas and rear end of the car to remove some of the tar:










The exhausts also suffered from some tar deposits so I attended to these at the same time with some Autosol, wirewool and a Microfibre to ensure a good finish - Before:










After:



















Then onto the other side - Before:










After:



















With the car then de-tarred I completed another Megs Last Touch Wipe Down and decided to see what the paintwork was looking like...........:thumb:

The car had been Supaguarded from new although Ian didn't seem to have any top up bits and pieces in the kit bag supplied..........

Looking at the paintwork I could see nothing, the odd scuff here and there but seriously no swirling at all, I asked Ian who washed the car and he told me he took it too the local 'scrub shop' once a week, I was shocked as either they were washing it really well or it had little dirt on it? Maybe the Supaguard was doing something? Either way I decided to go over the car with the SIM 180 using some Megs 205 on a 3M Polishing Pad:










With the car in the barn I moved around the car removing some little scuffs, etc but it was adding some depth and cleanliness to the paintwork........:buffer:

The car back outside looked as follows:



















The car was then rinsed showing some pre-LSP beading:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.......:thumb:

With the car back in the barn I opted for my preferred Zaino process - so time for an application of Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Z6 Wipedown:










Then the first of two applications of Z2 via an Applicator Pad with another Z6 Wipedown inbetween:










Then finally a Z8 Wipedown:










Then I attended to the glass using some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










The engine bay was treated with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










The boot was also treated with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:



















All the interior was vacced using Henry, dusted with a Microfibre dusting Mitt and then used the Megs Slide Slock Detail Brush where required before the leather was treated to some Gliptone Leather Cleaner and then Conditioner via Applicator Pads:










The wheel arches were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing:










Tyres were dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush:










I then finally applied some CG New Car Smell into the footwells and boot:










*The Results:*















































































































































































































































































And an enjoyable detail completed...........:thumb:

Had a very nice time detailing this Porsche, like the Porsche's to work on as the swooping body lines are easy to machine and the car itself just looks right........:car:

Twined with the beautiful location and hospitality from Ian I would like to say thanks for giving me the choice to detail such a nice motor.......:wave:

Hope you enjoyed the thread and time to get out in the sun and by the pool............:wave:

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed, good reflections for silver


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Terrific job, I do like your write ups baker.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely job! You do post a good write up as well as said :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Great job, the Tardis worked well!

The Turbo wheels really set it off


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Great Job & Write up Si :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Good write up there and a stunning car, the :buffer: and zaino has certainly brought more life back into the bodywork :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice easy days work there fella

Looks suitably good in the afters.

Turbo wheels stop it looking a little boring imo.

Catch up when you're back!:wave:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cracking results there fella and a really good write up. How many hours did this take you to complete?


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

An excellent write up, the car looks really good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Listen flip flop and listen good.

You know the rules of posting your details 
2 strikes now.

3 STRIKES AND YOUR OUTER HERE. :lol: 

Robbie


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice write up, it only looks a year or less old so some serious tar on it!!!!

Enjoy the holiday.

PaulN


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work as always fella......

Notice you always seem to remove the wheels.... you insured for that? Or do you get the owner to remove/refit them?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> Nice easy days work there fella
> 
> Looks suitably good in the afters.
> 
> ...


Your comment about the wheels made me laugh mate, look forward to catching up with you when we get back..............:thumb:



Iceman08 said:


> Cracking results there fella and a really good write up. How many hours did this take you to complete?


Arrived at around 9AM and left at 5PM I think mate............:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Listen flip flop and listen good.
> 
> You know the rules of posting your details
> 2 strikes now.
> ...


:lol:

Nice reference to the Baseball Robbie.............:wave:

Guess I had better not post up the next detail then..............


PaulN said:


> Nice write up, it only looks a year or less old so some serious tar on it!!!!
> 
> Enjoy the holiday.
> 
> PaulN


It sure was a lot of tar Paul and I was a little shocked, completely finished off all the AS Tardis I had with me for the day..........:doublesho

Still a few more days on the holiday front yet so thanks..........:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> very nice work as always fella......
> 
> Notice you always seem to remove the wheels.... you insured for that? Or do you get the owner to remove/refit them?


Always remove the wheels Mat if allowed, wouldn't catch the owner's removing them, quick and easy to do if you have all the bits and pieces you need and IMHO a must to get the wheels looking right inside and out..........:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh I know they are, just thinking about "where's the blame there's a claim" society we live in...

IIRC, Polished Bliss never used to, then I remember reading a post where they did and they stated that they can because their insurance now covers them. When you get tyres changed, usually on the invoice it says (or should say) to re-check the bolts after x miles (usually 100).....

I know it's easy enough to do, but you never know what might happen when they drive off. Hence asking, do you have insurance, or get them to do it theirselves (in which case they can only sue themselves )


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Oh I know they are, just thinking about "where's the blame there's a claim" society we live in...
> 
> IIRC, Polished Bliss never used to, then I remember reading a post where they did and they stated that they can because their insurance now covers them. When you get tyres changed, usually on the invoice it says (or should say) to re-check the bolts after x miles (usually 100).....
> 
> I know it's easy enough to do, but you never know what might happen when they drive off. Hence asking, do you have insurance, or get them to do it theirselves (in which case they can only sue themselves )


As with many things on here Mat there is always an answer after some research and I am sure you have done plenty of that in relation to your comment above............

It's entirely up to you what you wish to do on a detail, whether it be leave the wheels on or take them off, all wheel bolts are torqued to the correct value and then in this case Ian was advised to check them after 'x miles' as you have stated........:thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Great writeup as always. Echo what people say, realy enjoy your right ups.

You do an amazing amount of work for a days works. Did you have a helper? How many hours did you spend on it?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ah right.... Wasn't being picky or having a go. I was actually trying to be helpful. Some people don't realise potential "problems".... 

As you say, you torqued up, and advised afterwards....

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> IIRC, Polished Bliss never used to, then I remember reading a post where they did and they stated that they can because their insurance now covers them. When you get tyres changed, usually on the invoice it says (or should say) to re-check the bolts after x miles (usually 100).....


We've removed wheels from day 1 if needs be (whilst being fully covered), it's just that it only gets done if the customer requests or we strongly feel it should be done. We won't do it otherwise as it adds a day to the detail which we have to charge for


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The usual top job mate:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Great writeup as always. Echo what people say, realy enjoy your right ups.
> 
> You do an amazing amount of work for a days works. Did you have a helper? How many hours did you spend on it?


Glad you enjoy them and as stated about this was just me on my own from around 9-5pm.........:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Top work mate! All these Porsche threads just make me want one even more! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sim L said:


> Top work mate! All these Porsche threads just make me want one even more! :thumb:


Funny that Simon, all these Porsche Details make me want one............:lol:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Glad you enjoy them and as stated about this was just me on my own from around 9-5pm.........:thumb:


You must go like a nut case! I did all this to my car and took about 4 days!! I guess it's the same as anything, the more you do it and get into a routine the faster you are at it.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Glad you enjoy them and as stated about this was just me on my own from around 9-5pm.........:thumb:


You work pretty quick and at such a high standard too! :thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

cracking job on a silver car m8


----------



## chapperz (Apr 9, 2010)

Excellent job, those arches look spotless now!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Iceman08 said:


> You must go like a nut case! I did all this to my car and took about 4 days!! I guess it's the same as anything, the more you do it and get into a routine the faster you are at it.


I find that a simple process with plenty of music on the iPhone works well...........:thumb:



jonjay said:


> You work pretty quick and at such a high standard too! :thumb:


Just try to get what I can done within the time frame to as decent a standard as possible.............


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> I find that a simple process with plenty of music on the iPhone works well...........:thumb:


And have a flat battery after an hour! The joys of an iphone hey :lol:! Where abouts are you based?

Edit: Forgett my last, I have just read your location!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Iceman08 said:


> And have a flat battery after an hour! The joys of an iphone hey :lol:! Where abouts are you based?
> 
> Edit: Forgett my last, I have just read your location!


I don't think it's too bad to be honest, lasts me a fair while but I always have my charger with me.............:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate

:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work and write-up matey.:thumb:


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

great job there:thumb:

i love the porsches did my friends turbo earlier in the year..










regards nathan


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

lockley said:


> great job there:thumb:
> 
> i love the porsches did my friends turbo earlier in the year..
> 
> regards nathan


Looks like a nice model mate, can't go wrong in black either.........:thumb:


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

cheers:thumb: the full detail and loads of pics here

http://www.type-ra.co.uk/vB/showthread.php?t=7790

i own a white impreza type ra, sometimes wish it was black so i could see my efforts in full:lol:


















regards nathan


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work, lovely car. Highstyle seems your 'go to' now for tyre dressing? I'm using AG Rubber Cleaner Plus quite a bit now too, nice product, fairly similar I guess.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

lockley said:


> cheers:thumb: the full detail and loads of pics here
> 
> http://www.type-ra.co.uk/vB/showthread.php?t=7790
> 
> i own a white impreza type ra, sometimes wish it was black so i could see my efforts in full:lol:


Can't view photobucket pics at work so will check it out later on.........:thumb:



ryand said:


> Nice work, lovely car. Highstyle seems your 'go to' now for tyre dressing? I'm using AG Rubber Cleaner Plus quite a bit now too, nice product, fairly similar I guess.


Cheers Ryan, yeah AS Highstyle is good as it's nice and easy to source in bulk but to be honest I think it's still a great durable product compared to some of the other ones I have used........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Can't view photobucket pics at work so will check it out later on.........:thumb:


Just checked out the link on the website Nathan, looks great, has it been machined at some stage:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

997 is so subtle

i love it the more i see pics

attention to detail in all area

wicked detail too


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Lovin the job you've done there. Have to say really digging Porches at the mo. :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

The more zaino details I've seen the more I'm tempted to try it. When you layer it in a days detail, are you using straight from the bottle Z2 or Z2 mixed with ZFX? Do you allow any time between layers of products?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

richard33dees said:


> The more zaino details I've seen the more I'm tempted to try it. When you layer it in a days detail, are you using straight from the bottle Z2 or Z2 mixed with ZFX? Do you allow any time between layers of products?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


More and more I have been using Z2 straight from the bottle, it's powerful stuff the Z2 so you only need a little which will go a very long way, I do use ZFX now and again but in this instance I didn't............

Working within a day I usually allow around 15-20 mins between each process for each Zaino product..........:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Simon!! You've posted a few details in the past few months!! I need to get my finger out!!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

KKM said:


> Nice work Simon!! You've posted a few details in the past few monthS!! I need to get my finger out!!
> 
> :thumb:


Just keep 'ticking' over mate..........:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Just keep 'ticking' over mate..........:thumb:


I've done a few details over the past 4/5 months, but never seem to have the time to sit down and post a full indepth write up.

Might squeeze one in soon, watch this space. :thumb:

You got anymore soon??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

KKM said:


> I've done a few details over the past 4/5 months, but never seem to have the time to sit down and post a full indepth write up.
> 
> Might squeeze one in soon, watch this space. :thumb:
> 
> You got anymore soon??


Will watch out for your write up soon then.........:thumb:

I have a write up to complete sometime this week and a busy weekend ahead back on the detailing scene as I have been on holiday for what seems like a month ago now.................

Also this weekend will be my 100th detail.............:doublesho


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Just checked out the link on the website Nathan, looks great, has it been machined at some stage:


no mate, no machine polish ever, 26k on the clock, its just well looked after by myself

must admit its great hard paint the germans use....

the image above is the door buffed off but i hadnt finished removing the lsp on the wing:thumb:

glad you liked it.

regards nathan


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Great result, as I'd fully expect! 

I always think with 911s though, of all the colour choices and combos at customer's disposal, choosing 'just' silver is a bit of a cop-out? Or maybe that's just me!

Some cars work nicely with silver and it's always going to be an easy, non-offensive colour choice - I just think other colours, mainly darker choices, work way better with the 911's shape.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job

And a good read:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Great result, as I'd fully expect!
> 
> I always think with 911s though, of all the colour choices and combos at customer's disposal, choosing 'just' silver is a bit of a cop-out? Or maybe that's just me!
> 
> ...


I do know what you mean Steve, I do much prefer darker coloured motor's anyway but to be honest I would just be grateful to have one in any colour...........:car:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Lovely. :thumb:

I've one that looks pretty much just like that, only mine's got Carrera Classic wheels and is a manual. Only the arches don't look as great...


----------

